# Random misfires, codes 16711, 16486, 16684, 16685, 16686, 16687, 16688



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

Got these codes off a friend's car that's been misfiring lately. He replaced a coil pack a few weeks ago, and the problem went away. He always used 91+ octane gas.
The car is a 2002 New Beetle 1.8T Turbo S with a 6-speed transmission.
Wednesday,25,November,2009,15:19:48:39225
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 906 032 
Component and/or Version: 1.8l 5VT NB MT G 0102
Software Coding: 07510
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 
Additional Info: 3VWFE21CX2M453555 VWZ5Z0B3047031
7 Faults Found:
16711 - Knock Sensor 1 (G61): Signal too Low 
P0327 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16687 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 35-00 - - 
16686 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000

The thing that's screwy is, the readiness codes are all clear, which you would not expect on a misfire condition (or an I wrong?)
Anyways, I ran the misfire detector and there were no ongoing misfires.
I have yet to do anything to the car yet, because I was hoping I would get some insight before I:
1) Clean and test the knock sensor and retorque them
2) Clean the ground wires (this car spent a good deal of time up north and it shows).
3) Inspect the MAF
4) Test the fuel pressure (I read somewhere that the Audi 1.8T had issues with fuel pressure causing a Knock code)
Any Thoughts?
Thanx


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

You ll have to give more details about when the car is missfireing. 
At cold start up?
At WOT?
Under load?


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Bahltech)*

I've only had it a few days, and haven't driven it much. It seems to studder when you blip the throttle when it's cold. Then, once it's warm, it seems to get better.
Owner says it will run fine when cold and he'll drive it for about 20 min, then the CEL comes on. 
I'm going to do some inspection and then drive it for a day to see when the issues are the most pronounced.


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

Erase the faults see what comes back,
Whats the temp outside when you say cold?


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Bahltech)*

Already cleared the codes. So far, nothing has returned. But then again, I haven't really driven it.
Cold right now is about 45-55 F.


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

You might be experiencing cold start missfires,
there is an ECU flash update for your car.
You ll have to go to your dealer for this.


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Bahltech)*

Bad coil pack.
I cleared the codes, and only the following returned
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 35-00 - - 
16686 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 35-00 - -
I ran the car with VagCom connected and it was showing a slight misfire on #1 at idle, that increased substantially under load.
I swapped the #1 coilpack to #4 and vise-versa, and the misfire followed the #1 coilpack. I had a spare coilpack (unknown condition) that solved the problem. 
While I was in there, I noticed some exposed wires on the #2 coilpack plug. It looked like someone had pinched 2 of the wires under a bolt or something. I wrapped them up. I think this may have been the cause of the #2 misfire, but I was unable to track that misfire when I was running the VagCom.
I love it when a plan comes together.


----------

